# riego automatico de jardin



## jousilouli (Ene 11, 2010)

Como podria hacer un rigego automatico.

tengo creado un circuito que segun la humedad de la tierra vaya a mas frecuencia o menos frecuencia pero no secomo poner para que riege solo


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 11, 2010)

Y cuando llegue al umbral que desees regar, haz una salida digital que accione una electrovalvula que alimente las ramas de riego.


----------



## dragondgold (Ene 11, 2010)

Cuando llegue a un umbral que active el riego por electroválvulas, podes comandar todo con un pequeño PLC o un PIC con relés... Cuanto regadores tendrías que accionar?


----------



## rcg (Ene 11, 2010)

Te podemos ayudar pero danos más datos, como por ej. ¿Que circuito es el que hiciste para la humedad?
El control para tu proyecto puede ser con A.O como Comparadores o PIC, lo que más te convenga.


Saludos
RCG


----------

